# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  D-bol 5 mg

## bruteman

Anyone try the pink hexagonal "Anabol" 5 mg tabs? I know I've had friends tell me that's the ones they've taken before, but I can't help, but think mine is bunk.

I first took them with some test and got some size, but couldn't be sure if it was from the d-bol or the test.

So, I decided to kickstart this new cycle with them, and I upped my dose to 50 mg and still didn't feel not one damn thing. It seems like I should have been able to feel at least something! So, I quit taking them now.

I can't help, but think that they are not legit taking 50 mg and not feeling a thing. I am veryyy weary of my supplier now and think I will be looking for a new source in the future.

What are your thoughts? 50 mg you should feel at least some strength and weight increase right? I've heard of guys showing results with as little as 10 mg.

----------


## D-Unit 39

50mg you should feel within a few days of beginning to take them. Within a week at the most. At least some bloating or somthing.

Sounds like you may have got ripped off, post a pic for more opinions. Are there any markings on the tabs besides being pink hex's? (Dividing line, logo imprint, etc.?) Are the tabs well pressed with sharp, strong edges & corners?

----------


## bruteman

They have a dividing line on one side. And some sort of logo on the other side, but really can't make it out. The closest thing i could think of it looks like is a baby in the fetal position. Well pressed, sharp edges.

They are the pink hexagonal tabs that people have taken for years. I just can't help, but think my source reproduced them to look the same as the real ones. I've heard people say stay away form my source, but didn't take heed. I don't think I will buy from him again. Only other thing I can think of would be they go bad after a certain date. I've had them for a while, but damn, I'd think they be good for a really long time.

I just switched to some Proviron i got from him and feel nothing there too. Anyone know how long it takes to kick in?

On the other hand, the source I got my test from was very legit. I feel that stuff coursing thru my body when I take it. And I gain a considerable amount of size. I didn't buy from him again because he was kind of being an *ss. And now I believe LE has popped him, b/c I can't locate him anymore.

People don't juice at my new gym like they did at my old gym. I found maybe two people in the whole gym who look like they juice. Gonna have to get in good with them really soon somehow.

----------


## D-Unit 39

I'd edit that out if I were you.... someone could easily misinterperet that as source fishing and get ya in trouble

----------


## bruteman

Well, I edited it out, but it still shows on your quote. Anyway, I really don't want a source on here. If the board's policy is no source fishing, then that is fine....please don't let me get in the way. I can manage to find a source without having to ask anyone on here.

----------

